# successful walk



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Heidi and I took a walk around a local city lake on Saturday. A little girl, couldn't have been more than 3 came running towards us (not sure what her parents were thinking). She wanted to pet the puppy. I had Heidi sit and the little girl petted her all the way from the tip of her nose to the tip of her tail and then threw her arms around Heidi's neck! Heidi looked back at me like what the ****??, but was good as gold. I was so proud of her. 

Then we came across a large, male GSD, which earlier would have spelled trouble. When he saw Heidi, he bristled up and started barking at her. Heidi just ignored him and kept going. I know it doesn't sound like a big deal, but for us it is huge, as we have struggled with this sort of thing. Thanks for listening.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Good for Heidi! It just takes time and patience. My female was *ell on wheels when she was young but now, I can take her into any situation becuase I've socialized her in every situation I could think of. 

As for the 3 year old girl - yeah - what were her parents thinking? I have 3 year old twins and a 4 1/2 year old. If they were there, they'd have told the little girl exactly how to behave around a dog. Nothing like kids to teach kids!


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

Way to go Heidi!!!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I always feel kind of silly because everyone else's braggs are obedience titles and such and ours is that we went for a walk without freaking out LOL.

Recently when we were walking, no less than FOUR little girls came running towards us screaming at the top of their lungs "Can we pet the dog?" I held out my hand to stop them and said no, not to come any closer. Heidi has a good disposition and likes children, but four screaming ones could put her over the edge.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

What a good girl Heidi!


----------



## bethd (May 23, 2006)

We also had a good bragg like yours, not titles and such.

We were out biking on our street and on the way back to our house the UPS truck pulls up....normally, not a good scenario! 

I have Max on an electric collar so I couldn't really reel him in so I stopped the bike a few houses away and put Max in a sit and he just smelled the grass and things around him and really just ignored the guy going back to his truck and taking off. Yippee!!


----------

